# Running out of Guide Data



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Was surprised to see my Bolt+ throwing a message this morning indicating only 3 days of guide data remaining. This Bolt+ has been working great for about 5 years. I can force a connection and it completes with no error but doesn't download any data (loading info phase spins a bit but doesn't load anything and goes to 'Done'). I've rebooted it. Checked TiVo account and its there. I can play content from my other TiVo's so it seems to be properly activated. The only thing I changed recently is to enable power savings (medium). 
Any Ideas/Suggestions??
Don


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

And suddenly.... it works.... Ive been messing with this for the last couple hours. Not sure what is up and how it has not gotten guide data for the last 10 days but I guess Ill just have to keep an eye on it and see if it recurs. All other TiVo's are fine.

Puzzled....


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

I have to wonder if power management has anything impact on downloading guide data. About 10 days ago I enabled power management on the box. 
Coincidence?


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

I think when you download new data it takes a while for it to sort/update itself before you see it in the guide. I see you are from Vero Beach, we are thinking of moving there. Are you on Comcast? Is cable card access ok?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes, Comcast. Cable card is not a problem. I have 4. No tuning adapters needed. Does XIBM indicate an ex-IBM'er? 
Vero is a nice place. Small Town feel. Nothing at all like Palm Beach/Broward. Still a lot of snowbirds though. Housing market is red hot so prices are high right now.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

SCSIRAID said:


> Yes, Comcast. Cable card is not a problem. I have 4. No tuning adapters needed. Does XIBM indicate an ex-IBM'er?
> Vero is a nice place. Small Town feel. Nothing at all like Palm Beach/Broward. Still a lot of snowbirds though. Housing market is red hot so prices are high right now.


35 years at IBM mostly sales and marketing, when it meant I Been Moved, 7 locations. Looking at Indian River Estates by ACTS, do they have a good reputation down there?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

38 years IBM Engineering for me and then 3 with Lenovo after IBM sold us. IRE is a nice place. My in laws were there for several years. Lots of social events and good food in the dining room. They had a 2br garden apt.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

First 25 were great, last 10, had to grit my teeth and smile. Went to the last quarter century dinner in Atlanta just after Lou came in. Must have been 1000 people, I am sure he was shocked at what they spent on it, it never happened again.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Had the same problem with my bolt. Did a reboot and a few hours later all was good.


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

keithg1964 said:


> Had the same problem with my bolt. Did a reboot and a few hours later all was good.


I'm having the same issue and forcing connections after reboot doesn't solve the problem. Did both of you just reboot and let it run?


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

edwinyuen said:


> I'm having the same issue and forcing connections after reboot doesn't solve the problem. Did both of you just reboot and let it run?


yep just rebooted and left it alone. TiVo will do a connection shortly after a reboot.


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

keithg1964 said:


> yep just rebooted and left it alone. TiVo will do a connection shortly after a reboot.


Yes, I ended just not forcing any connections and leaving it alone, and it finally loaded the guide data. But I think I'll proactively reboot my other Bolt now.


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow! I thought I would find 27 pages of complaints. We were away for four days, and came home wanting to see F1 qualifications that were recorded. Everything was recorded OK, but there was a black & white notice from Tivo that I had to click a box or the Guide Service would die in a few days. I clicked and the screen started checking off a list of boxes. There was a notification that I had done what I should, and that Tivo would finish the process and that "Life would continue as normal". 

Last night around 10ish the original box came back and I had to click to save the Tivo Guide Service. I did, and it started checking the same list of boxes as before. I went back to my "Normally Scheduled Broadcasting". FWIW, my memory is about 70% full, but I have about 30 things listed to be recorded in my Guide. Shortly after midnight, I went to the Guide, and it was blank.

I have disconnected Comcast cable and power to do a hard reset. More later.


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

Richard in Marin said:


> Wow! I thought I would find 27 pages of complaints. We were away for four days, and came home wanting to see F1 qualifications that were recorded. Everything was recorded OK, but there was a black & white notice from Tivo that I had to click a box or the Guide Service would die in a few days. I clicked and the screen started checking off a list of boxes. There was a notification that I had done what I should, and that Tivo would finish the process and that "Life would continue as normal".
> 
> Last night around 10ish the original box came back and I had to click to save the Tivo Guide Service. I did, and it started checking the same list of boxes as before. I went back to my "Normally Scheduled Broadcasting". FWIW, my memory is about 70% full, but I have about 30 things listed to be recorded in my Guide. Shortly after midnight, I went to the Guide, and it was blank.
> 
> I have disconnected Comcast cable and power to do a hard reset. More later.


----------

